
Analysis of Twitter.com Leak - BinaryIdiot
https://www.leakedsource.com/blog/twitter
======
pYQAJ6Zm
Their business model benefits indirectly from the leaks. I’m not sure about
the ethics of this. I found one of my email addresses in a couple of leaks,
wanted to see the raw data, but the site asks for a paid subscription.

------
therein
I wasn't even aware of this leak. Is this one of the first mentions?

